# DVD Rejeté, une histoire de fou



## Mops Argo (22 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

 J'archive mon travail sur DVD depuis mon PowerMac G5 avec Toast.
 J'indexe ces DVD avec Tri-Catalog juste après la gravure.

Puis, tout naturellement, je vais rechercher dessus certains fichiers que je dois modifier à la demande de mes clients.

Jusque là tout va bien sauf qu'un jour mon PowerMac se met à rejeter les DVD d'une certaine marque (EMTEC). Pressé, je met les DVD dans un autre mac et chope les fichiers en réseau.

Un peu surpris, je fais des tests sur les autres machines que je possède, qui sont toutes d'époques différentes (Imac G3 DV4OO, Ibook G3 600, Powermac G4, IMac G5), et toutes acceptent les DVD des 2 marques (EMTEC et TDK)

Cet été, je me dis : Apple Care va résoudre mon problème !

Il n'ont bien sûr jamais rencontré ce problème et me font faire toutes les manip de type : Pomme+Alt+P+R, Demarrer sans extension, Installer archiver. Une heure plus tard, ça ne marche toujours pas. Mon interlocuteur demande la permission à son supérieur de changer mon SuperDrive qui lui refuse. Je demande à lui parler et fini par obtenir le changement et l'intervention à domicile. Chose qui vient d'être faite et qui n'a rien changé.

Mon mac recrache toujours les DVD EMTEC ! 
Le réparateur m'a dit d'essayer de demarrer sur autre mac en target pour voir...

Alors, si quelqu'un a une solution (à part regraver les DVD), il aurait ma profonde considération.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Salut,

Quand tu dis que ton Power Mac rejette les DVD EMTEC, ça veut dire qu'il les ejecte auomatiquement ou qu'il est incapble de les lire?

Sinon à part regraver, je vois pas trop quoi faire. C'est le grand mystère des graveurs et des supports gravables, il semble que tu es trouvé la marque de dvd qui soit imcompatible avec ton graveur.
Au fait, c'est quoi le modèle de ton graveur?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2006)

Essaie de mettre ton SuperDrive en boîtier externe, et encore, pour moi le problème vient du bloc optique en lui-même, donc du SuperDrive.

Sinon, le nouveau SuperDrive est-il du même fabricant que l'ancien ? Référence commençant par UJ-XXX, Matsushita.

Car écrire et ne plus lire, ça m'est déjà arrivé à l'époque sur PC. Je n'y comprenais rien.


Et je vais faire ma mauvaise langue: as-tu essayé des marques comme Taiyo Yuden/Plextor ou Verbatim plutôt que EMTEC ou TDK ? A moins que tu n'aies un contrat avec eux.

Je ne jure que par TY/Plextor, chers, mais la meilleure compatibilité qui soit.

Tu en trouveras à "bon" prix sur www.cdrvierge.com, ma boutique officielle >:]


----------



## MamaCass (22 Août 2006)

Coucou,

Les DVD Verbatim sont moins ch&#232;re sur www.topcddvd.com, pas contre ils n'ont pas de Plextor

Mamacass


----------



## Mops Argo (22 Août 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Quand tu dis que ton Power Mac rejette les DVD EMTEC, ça veut dire qu'il les ejecte auomatiquement ou qu'il est incapble de les lire?



Il les éjecte après avoir essayé de les lire.

Quant au modèle de graveur, c'est exactement le même que celui d'origine :

  Modèle :    PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-106D
  Révision :    A606
  Numéro de série :    CIDL120012WL
  Disque amovible :    Non
  Protocole :    ATAPI
  Numéro de lunité :    0
  Type de socket :    Interne

Ce qui est étrange, c'est qu'il les a lu et qu'il ne les lit plus.
Ca m'énerve qu'il n'y ait aucune explication logique !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Et les EMTEC, ce sont des DVD-R ou des DVD+R?


----------



## Mops Argo (22 Août 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> Et les EMTEC, ce sont des DVD-R ou des DVD+R?



Ce sont des -R comme les TDK et ça n'expliquerait, de toute façon, pas qu'ils ne soit pas lisibles sur n'importe quel Mac. C'est une c... Apple et puis il faut que je m'y fasse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Août 2006)

Cool, alors je vais pouvoir peut-être un peu t'aider.

Quand j'ai eu mon iBook, j'ai mis le graveur DVD de mon PC en externe... un DVR-106D !

Il a gravé pendant 3 ans et marche encore du tonnerre aujourd'hui.
Les médias que j'ai utilisés: Verbatim, Ritek, Ricoh, TDK, Plextor.

JAMAIS eu de problème de lecture ou de gravure.

Le seul DVD que mon 106 m'ait raté était un DVD Verbatim, et je n'ai pas su en déterminer l'origine.

Change de SuperDrive, mets-toi un 111D de Pioneer, j'en ai acheté un semaine dernière à 35 euros, neuf, rue Montgallet (si tu connais), pour graver des double-couche et pas faire chauffer mon PowerBook.

Je ne sais pas si tu peux partir d'un graveur classique, virer toi-même le façade et l'installer dans ton G5, avec flashage du firmware si nécessaire, mais moi branché dans un boîtier 5" 1/4, en USB2, Toast le reconnaît instantanément.


----------



## Mops Argo (24 Août 2006)

Merci M4el, je vais faire comme ça . En plus, c'est l'occasion pour moi de passer au gravage double couche.


----------



## Remmand (2 Septembre 2006)

Problème à peux près similaire.
J'ai le même lecteur graveur DVD,

 Fabricant:	PIONEER
  Modèle:	PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D
  Révision:	A606
  Numéro de série:	CGDL001745WL
  Type de disque:	CD-RW/DVD-RW
  Gravure du disque:	Géré/Livré par Apple
  Support amovible:	Oui
  Disque amovible:	Non
  Protocole:	ATAPI
  Numéro de lunité:	0
  Type de socket:	Interne

que j'utilise depuis l'achat du g5 1,8G. Jamais eut de gros problèmes mais depuis quelque jour je n'arrive plus à relire mes DVDs. J'archive mes dossiers, il grave les documents, vérifie le DVD, éjecte le disque en me disant que le disque est gravé correctement. Je reglisse la galette ds le graveur, et là impossible de monté le DVD. J'essaye de le lire sur un autre mac, pas de problème, j'accède à mes archives. Je tente l'opération avec 3 marque de DVD (riteck, verbatim et une freestorage) même résultat : je grave des DVDs que je suis incapable de relire. Je lis correctement des DVD vidéo, mais je n'ai pas encore essayé de lire des dvd gravé ailleurs.
Si quelqu'un à un début de solution, c'est le bienvenue.

Merci


----------



## wardog (3 Septembre 2006)

Salut !

Probl&#232;me &#233;quivalent depuis peu... :mouais:
Mon lecteur d'origine :

*PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-107D :

  R&#233;vision du programme interne :    A707
  Interconnexion :    ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :    Oui (livraison/gestion par Apple)

*D&#233;sormais impossible de lire les CDs ou les DVDs que j'ai grav&#233;. Je m'en suis rendu compte en ressortant un DVD d'archives. Super heureux que je suis. 

En revanche les DVDs et CDs du commerce (j'ai essay&#233; avec un film et un album) fonctionnent parfaitement. 

Mes DVDs sont du verbatim et mes CD de diff&#233;rentes marques, &#231;a ne vient donc pas des supports.

Je crois que c'est plut&#244;t un probl&#232;me du syst&#232;me mais j'ignore &#224; cause de quoi. Elle date de quand d&#233;j&#224; la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour du syst&#232;me ?

Parce que ce probl&#232;me est tr&#232;s r&#233;cent.

Si quelqu'un &#224; une piste...

Merci.


----------



## aidan (18 Septembre 2006)

Je suis dans la même situation. Toujours pas de solution?
:hein: 

Ma config.
PowerMac G5 2 x 2G + 10.4.7 + PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-106D (A606) + Toast


----------



## dexluce (25 Novembre 2006)

Up ^^

même problème pour moi avec des DvD Intertronic.

mon lecteur: 
SONY DVD RW DW-U10A :

  Révision du programme interne :    A13b
  Interconnexion :    ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :    Oui (livraison/gestion par Apple)
  Cache :    8192 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :    Oui
  CD gravables :    -R, -RW
  DVD gravables :    -R, -RW
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de CD :    Oui
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de DVD :    Oui
  Stratégies décriture :    CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO
  Données :    Non


----------



## sbultez (26 Novembre 2006)

globalement, tous les apparelis optiques se d&#233;gradent rapidement.

que ce soir les lecteurs/graveurs, ou m&#234;me les cd/dvd que nous gravons. (et les disques durs dans une moindre mesure)

j'ai eu de nombreux cds sans aucune rayure impossibles &#224; relire queques ann&#233;es apr&#232;s ...

changez de graveurs, et pensez &#224; faire vos backups sur des bons gros disques durs, en RAID1 pour &#234;tre certain de la s&#233;curit&#233;.


----------



## octavez (22 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à vous tous je voulais vous dire que moi aussi j'ai le meme problème. J'ai un iMac G5 1,8GhZ sous 10.3.9 et un graveur Pioneer K04F Je viens de réinstaller OSX 10.3 et ca n'a rien changer.
Impossible de relire les dvd précédemment gravés. Les dvd gravés sont des Memorex et Verbatim. 
J'ai meme acheté un autre graveur pensant que le problème pouvait venir de là et bien non c'est même pire... C'est un Pioneer DVR-111D branché en USB2 car en firewire il ne se passe rien. Je peux seulement graver avec, lui il ne rejette pas les dvd mais les garde et ne les monte pas... 
J'en ai vraiment marre s'il y a quelqu'un qui a une solution je ne saurais comment le remercier!

Merci d'avance à vous tous


----------



## vache87 (23 Décembre 2006)

Rien &#224; ajouter... J'ai exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que toi avec mon Pioneer DVR-111D... ou plut&#244;t les m&#234;mes probl&#232;me que toi...

Ne fonctionne qu'en USB 2.0... pas en FireWire... Seul Toast peut le piloter... Lectures CD et DVD impossibles... C'est la premi&#232;re fois que j'ai de tels probl&#232;mes, je n'y comprend rien...

Ma config est la m&#234;me que la tienne : iMac G5 1,8GhZ sous 10.3.9

Visiblement il y a quelque chose de commun &#224; nos 2 cas...

Est ce qu'il y a un site Pioneer ou ils parleraient des graveurs?...

Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## Manzarek (29 Avril 2007)

Même chose


----------



## Babouni (3 Mai 2007)

idem sauf qu'aucun cd ne marche meme un de tuto Final cut express.
CD MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-846
imac 2.33


----------



## Jamé 203 (17 Mai 2007)

Je prends connaissance de vos pbs de gravure et de graveurs.

Il faut avouer que je rencontre le même type d'ennuis avec mon Mac Mini 
et son MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-835F. 

Il rejette les dvd sans les lire. Refuse de lire les dvd qu'il a gravés.
Alors qu'avec les cd-r ou cd-rw aucun souci !

Ces difficultés semblent rencontrées par bons nombre d'utilisateurs.
Mais à ma connaissance, je n'ai lu aucun avis sur aucun forum qui apporte le moindre début de commencement d'explication. Et encore moins de solutions.

Etonnant autant qu'étrange.  

Les sites et les revues qui sont chargés de la promotion des matériels informatiques et ceux qui commercialisent les DVD restent silencieux à ce sujet.

Où vais-me tourner pour avoir la moindre chance d'avancer vers la résolution de ce qu'il faut bien appeler un dysfontionnement.
Quelqu'un aura-t-il une suggestion à nous soumettre ?

Mac Mini G4 1,25 + 10.4.7


----------



## Liyad (17 Mai 2007)

Je n'ai pas la pr&#233;tention d'avoir la r&#233;ponse mais... tentez de graver avec un autre programme. Si vous arrivez &#224; lire les DVDs nouvellement grav&#233; : c'est la faute de Toasts. Sinon, c'est la faute du system. Se serais d&#233;j&#224; un d&#233;but de piste...


----------

